# Come with us



## Wrigley Velo (17 May 2018)




----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2018)

Would have been nice if you had told me to tuck the label in before taking a picture!

Looks better than I expected


----------



## Dayvo (17 May 2018)

Is that WHUFC's new kit for next season?


----------



## dan_bo (17 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Would have been nice if you had told me to tuck the label in before taking a picture!
> 
> Looks better than I expected


I'm happy with it. Even if i do look like one of them dodgy american sausages in the full kit.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Is that WHUFC's new kit for next season?



Nah. Far too classy.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 May 2018)

Nice @I like Skol!
That shade of pink is my favorite, suits you.
And me lol ...


----------



## dan_bo (17 May 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Nice @I like Skol!
> That shade of pink is my favorite, suits you.
> And me lol ...



You wanna be the borders secretary Pat?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 May 2018)

dan_bo said:


> You wanna be the borders secretary Pat?


Of a Manchester cycling club? 
Can we do a joint Belles ride?


----------



## dan_bo (17 May 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Of a Manchester cycling club?
> Can we do a joint Belles ride?


Oh aye!


----------



## Bollo (17 May 2018)

Leaf-print cargo shorts WTF! Didn’t notice the top.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2018)

Bollo said:


> Leaf-print cargo shorts WTF! Didn’t notice the top.


Never mind the shorts, it's the legs they contain that you should be scared of!


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2018)

No-one's mentioned the enticing neck adornment.

Or the untidy kitchen.

Or the wierd Al Vaporetto (the wind up?) sign.

Just the cargo shorts. And the West Ham top. 

Nice top btw. Club slogan "some crash into A&E with us"


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> Or the untidy kitchen.


I was in the middle of cooking when the new shirt and photo crew showed up!


----------



## Bollo (17 May 2018)

Is that a real wood kitchen?

I’ll get round to the top at some point.


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2018)

It's a real wood chair


----------



## Wrigley Velo (17 May 2018)

DCLane said:


> No-one's mentioned the enticing neck adornment.
> 
> Or the untidy kitchen.
> 
> ...


If that kitchen is untidy mine's a train wreck.


----------

